# Oh Wolfie And Eric!



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, what a nice winter storm!









Very fine snow, but it's coming down at a rate of probably 2 inches per hour right now!









Not too many people at work today. Man do I love 4WD!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are just missing it down in southeastern PA







. If you have any extra, you can send it overnight it our way.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Nathan. I'll remember you when we get the 100*+ next summer....

The 1st of the storm is forecasted to land here after noon ... 1 or 2 ... last 8-10 hrs and leave a foot or so of the light, fluffy stuff on the ground. Schools and some businesses are closed in anticipation. Another bigger, wetter storm is forecasted for Sunday, followed by big winds on Monday. We still have about 100k homes without power from the ice storm ... some western NH towns are impassable & school has been cancelled 'till Jan.4th. It's already expected that the power, cable, & phone crews (locals & from other states & Canada) will be working through Christmas...and, therefore, those residents will be without heat, light, & water through (at least) next week.







I'll bet the crews were just overjoyed to hear the forecast.....

Here at Wolfwood, the laundry is getting done, the cookies are getting baked, candles, etc. are not being packed away, and all gas cans remain full .... the generator and snow-blower are staying ready....the winter coats & extra quilts are at the FRONT of the closets....here we go again









It's already been a long winter


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> We are just missing it down in southeastern PA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, we have extra, that's for sure!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!








">


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You *forgot* to mention that Wolfwood was victorious that fateful night. Might you also have the documentation of the Queens of Bumblestead & Wolfwood toasting above your head ??? Hmmmmm????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!


Here we go again...glad I have a front row seat!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!


*Here we go again.*..glad I have a front row seat!









[/quote]
You just have no idea.....







<heavy sigh>


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!


Here we go again...glad I have a front row seat!









[/quote]
Yep, just imagine what 6" of snow could do to the current insanity level.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Oh Nathan, there's another storm brewing!


Here we go again...glad I have a front row seat!









[/quote]
Yep, just imagine what 6" of snow could do to the current insanity level.








[/quote]






















- Bring on the snow.....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!!

on the last day before Christmas Break!!!! ...Sweeeeeeet!

MaeJae







he he he...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2:15PM and the snow just started!!! Kath just called and they've closed the University.

Wow! The weatherguy actually had this one nailed!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Started here at about 7 this morning, and just stopped now, I'd say we got about a foot of new snow but with the 60 mph winds (I listed all measurments in American for ya) its real hard to tell. They say we will get another storm on Sunday and then again on Tuesday, anyone know where I can surrender, I give up, NO MORE SNOW!! I went through 2 tanks of gas this week on the snow blower already. It's going to be a long long winter!

Steve


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Got about 8 inches of fresh powder dumped on us between 5:00am - 1:30 pm yesterday. The office closed at 9:00 am - yippee, early start to the weekend! I had some errands to do while I was in town, so got to have fun driving the Avalanche through the snow. I LOVE my 4 wheel drive truck!














Fired up the snow blower when I got home and had the driveway cleared by 4:30pm. Now I'm waiting for the next storm that's supposed to hit tonight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> on the last day before Christmas Break!!!! ...Sweeeeeeet!
> 
> ...


We had a snow *WEEK*. Our schools district was closed the entire week...giving the kids a 3 week Christmas vacation.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's 2:00 pm *the next day* and it's _STILL_ snowing!!! (that's 24hrs of snow!!!) The wind has been howling all night (what a wonderful sound!!!) so the drifts are beautiful but it makes it kinda tough to tell how much white stuff we've really got. There's at least 14" on the hot tub (right next to the house....and the snow is level so that's probably pretty acurate) and Kath says she just snowblew (snowblowed??) about 12" from the already plowed driveway ... with more coming in tomorrow! If it's gonna be winter and cold then I say there needs to be LOTS of snow!!! LOTS & LOTS OF SNOW!!!

Looks like a *WHITE CHRISTMAS IN NEW HAMPSHIRE!!!!!!!*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Huh! It started snowing yesterday afternoon and hasn't stopped. it is nowe saturday afternoon. Another storm coming Sunday in to Monday...WOW! Welcome winter!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We got about 1" of ice from a freezing rain Thursday night and Friday morning. Everything is coated with ice. The two big sycamore trees in my front yard did not fare well. I had limbs on the house, power lines, and all over the yard. I just paid a tree service $1200 to come in and remove the limbs from the house, power lines, and to remove the remainder of the ice-coated limbs that were hanging low over the house and power lines, then clean up the yard.

I can sympathise with those without power on the east coast. Our small town looks like a hurricane blew through, with all the downed trees and power lines.

Tonight and tomorrow night are supposed to be below zero - with a high of 5 above, tomorrow. Snow predicted tonight, and on and off until after Christmas.

We could have it worse. We have power restored (but a little lighter in the wallet), but a lot around here, and still out east, do not.

Hope everyone stays snug and warm. Sounds like Judi and Kathy and all the other east coast Outbackers are getting their fair share of winter, and then some!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Stay safe, Mike! The ice can be nasty stuff!!

Just heard the NH weather report for tomorrow...

*ANOTHER 12-18 inches tomorrow & into Monday!!!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it's 18 here and snowing. I was forced to go shopping with my daughter and grandaughter and wow, I must be getting old cuz the cold and the crowds were NOT fun!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well .... here's a surprise







......

It's snowing (*BIG* time!!!!) in NH


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

yup snowing here too!! Stacey has plowed most of our customers twice today.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We got better than 14 inches here. Drifting too. Still snowing as of this hour. We'll have a white Christmas for sure!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric - you told me you STOPPED doing _THE_ dance!!!









Looks like close to 30" already - in 2 storms only 1 day apart














And the poor dogs .... Tadger is only 17" and Seeker & Jenna are only 15" at the shoulder. Kathy got a pathway shoveled in the Kennel with a square of space at the end but they look like they're in one of those giant corn mazes and keep peering over the "wall" and looking like they're gonna jump into the BIG snow!! It's really soft fluffy snow so, IF they jump, they're gonna get a BIG surprise!! The dogs REALLY want to get out and run so are already suffering from Cabin Fever (with 2.5 months of this still to go







) and the cats are BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Eric - you told me you STOPPED doing _THE_ dance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are really getting hammered! wow! The Doxies of this house can relate to the Tadger, Seeker, and Jenna







Besides making her tunnelled paths all over, Penny also bunny hops in the wide open spaces, it's so funny. Yesterday she was guessing where the incline in the yard was up the the next level, she didn't guess right, jumped and landed in deep snow and was stuck.She could have become a BMDD Pupsicle! Cricket is having no part of the fun that Penny has, she has to be forced out. They both come back in holding up one paw, then the other and run for their heated beds.


----------

